# Logic Pro ... what's latest/greatest on Template building?



## bvaughn0402 (Dec 5, 2020)

I wanted to explore building out larger templates again in Logic Pro.

I know in the last years there were lots of improvement here, like the ability to "turn off" tracks and unload memory.

Is there a good blog article or video series, which walks through template building in Logic Pro that includes a lot of the latest/greatest info from recent Logic Pro updates?


----------



## Kent (Dec 5, 2020)

Best way IMO is still connected to VEP


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Dec 5, 2020)

I once tried VEP, maybe I should try it again. I'm sure there are lots of videos on building templates using that, right?


----------



## A.G (Dec 5, 2020)

kmaster said:


> Best way IMO is still connected to VEP


By the way AG is developing new VEP Multi Instance MEGA Logic AU3 Orchestral templates for use with multiple computers etc. We plan to outline a few Video tutors which will show some extra Environment building which is essential for the advanced VEP setups.


----------



## NoamL (Dec 5, 2020)

Hi @bvaughn0402 I use *10* techniques that I picked up from various composers and mentors to make my workflow streamlined. You can find good info by googling any of these terms.

*1. Networked PC computer with 64 GB RAM hosting a VEPro 6 template of "pillar instruments". *

It keeps 64GB of orchestral samples continuously loaded (on the other computer) as I switch between cues on my main (DAW host) Mac. If you have a powerful Mac you could host the VEP6 Template on your main computer instead. The advantage of an outboard high-RAM PC is it's cheaper than a high-RAM Mac.

"Pillar instruments" means the things you anticipate using often. My template has CSS, CSB, CS2, HWS Diamond, all of SSO, and some odds and ends.

*2. 16-Channel Kontakt instances in VEPro.*

Each VEPro instance holds one Kontakt instance with up to 16 instruments loaded on MIDI ch1-16. All sixteen all flow to a single stereo output for that instrument. On the Logic side, the audio is received by a single Kontakt instance with 16 MIDI channel tracks. All mic-mixing is done inside VEP - these instruments are the "pillars" of the template as you will see, so I went to the effort to figure out their mix exactly as I want it and set it in stone). This makes bussing easy and consistent. For example if I want to add an effect to the Violins, I put it on the LogicX track and it affects all 16 articulation tracks at once.

Some composers go beyond this and do multi-port VEPro setups, or involve all kind of fuckery with the LogicX Environment, but be sure you know that inside and out if you opt for that system - because eventually you'll have to troubleshoot it at 2 am on a deadline...


*3. Purge all Kontakt samples in the VEPro Template.*

Picked up this idea from Anne-Kathrin Dern. Purge EVERY kontakt instance in your VEP Template:






and then, save it that way. And if you ever make changes to your VEPro template, purge everything before you save again.

This makes the template load quickly at the start of your day. Instruments will only load into RAM as you write cues. This also lets you "overload" your VEP template with instruments that would take more RAM to fully load than your computer has; because you'll never hit that ceiling so long as you restart VEPro a few times a week. This trick isn't possible with PLAY instruments AFAIK.

*4. Fill your DAW template with locally-loaded auxiliary instruments that AREN'T in VEPro*

Trevor Morris has a good video on this here:



Any instrument that you think you'll use often, put it in a track in LogicX, and make sure this box is checked in your project settings:






This means you can have _thousands _of instrument tracks ready with plugins, bussing etc all done as you want, and your host computer will only start loading them if you actually select that track and start playing notes.

In effect the memory on your host computer (that isn't allocated to a VEP template) is now free-floating memory that can be allocated to any combination of instruments you might need on a particular cue.

For example I have hundreds of cinematic percussion tracks (LAMP, Heavyocity and stuff like that) which would add 40+GB to my template if I had it always loaded, which makes no sense for the style of music I write. By loading them locally, the tracks are always at my fingertips but occupy no RAM until I actually write notes for those instruments. I also use this for the Berlin Brass soloists - the horns alone take a gigabyte each, but that's ONLY loaded in cues where I've written a Berlin Brass horn solo, not any other cue. The only disadvantage is it takes a couple seconds for an instrument to load when you select it, and you'll have to load that instrument every time you open the cue.

*5. Figure out your bussing.*

By doing the work ahead of time and having all your busses set up, it becomes much easier to mix, make stems, import new instruments at 2 am without screwing up where they should go, etc.

*6. The music master is NOT the stereo out (think ahead to working with picture).*

All my busses flow to a music master which is its own audio track. That then flows to Stereo Out. I can create demos for the director where I've already dubbed the music appropriately, because there's a master music volume control _that isn't the Stereo Out track._

Meanwhile, audio imported from the picture goes on a DIA/FX track, hard panned and then to a MONO bus and then to stereo out. This is useful for picture exports where the Dialogue is on one channel and Temp Music is on the other. This way you can use the pan on the DIA/FX track to quickly flip back and forth between hearing those two audio streams, and prepare demos with your music against picture, all without having to rebounce or split the picture audio (increasing the number of files you have to keep track of...).

*7. Track stacks and hidden tracks make a 1000+track template navigable.*

Track stacks (folder, not summing) are useful for orchestral sections. I can collapse my entire template to: MIX BUSSES, Strings, Brass, Winds, Orc Perc, Cinematic Perc, Synth, Extras. When opening a track stack I see only the instruments I use all the time, for example 15 tracks for the brass... which then expands to 70+ tracks when unHiding tracks. All you have to do is remember to click Show on a track you've written notes on, before you go back to Hide Tracks view.

*8. Use ArticulationID.*

LogicX now allows easy programming of Cubase ExpressionMap-esque articulation programming. If you create one set of articulationIDs which is consistent across all instruments of a given type (for example, all the strings) then you can even drag MIDI from one instrument to another and preserve the articulation-typing on your notes.

*9. Channelize all your tracks (avoid tracks that have "All" Midi Channels).*

All my project tracks are Ch1 (or 2,3,..16 for the VEP instances). This means I can import MIDI given to me by a composer and start allocating that MIDI to my instruments without them caring about the _original_ MIDI channels used by the composer on his DAW, or having to change the channel # on all of his/her MIDI notes and CC data. Similarly I can grab MIDI data from one of my instruments and bring it to another instrument and the proper channelization is forced.






*10. Clean up your projects*.

Use this to select and then delete audio that isn't needed by your current cue project:






then clean them out of your audio folder here:






cuts down on cruft and project file sizes.


----------



## NoamL (Dec 5, 2020)

OH! Free and very important tip!

*11. Always save your cues with the track stacks closed and the DIA/FX track selected.*

Look how beautiful this is:







The reason why is if you save it with a track stack selected, LogicX will try to load all the instruments in that stack when you open the project - including 100s of hidden locally loaded instruments, very likely exceeding your RAM and crashing your computer.


----------



## Kent (Dec 5, 2020)

NoamL said:


> OH! Free and very important tip!
> 
> *11. Always save your cues with the track stacks closed and the DIA/FX track selected.*
> 
> ...


I love saving with 95% of my tracks hidden. Clean is so friendly!


----------



## Andy_P (Dec 5, 2020)

NoamL said:


> *2. 16-Channel Kontakt instances in VEPro.*
> 
> Each VEPro instance holds one Kontakt instance with up to 16 instruments loaded on MIDI ch1-16. All sixteen all flow to a single stereo output for that instrument. On the Logic side, the audio is received by a single Kontakt instance with 16 MIDI channel tracks. All mic-mixing is done inside VEP - these instruments are the "pillars" of the template as you will see, so I went to the effort to figure out their mix exactly as I want it and set it in stone). This makes bussing easy and consistent. For example if I want to add an effect to the Violins, I put it on the LogicX track and it affects all 16 articulation tracks at once.



Hi Noam,

Am I understanding this right? So for example CSB you use one VE Pro instance per instrument?
So each VE instance have only one Kontakt instrument.
Like each Horn, Trumpet, Trombones a2 etc have their own VE Pro instance?

Thanks!


----------



## paulthomson (Dec 6, 2020)

NoamL said:


> OH! Free and very important tip!
> 
> *11. Always save your cues with the track stacks closed and the DIA/FX track selected.*
> 
> ...



Also - don’t close a track stack while you have an instrument inside it selected and the current focus - focus will switch to the track stack and again all the instruments in the stack will load! Select eg as above - the dialogue track then close the stack


----------



## Bear Market (Dec 6, 2020)

NoamL said:


> 11. Always save your cues with the track stacks closed and the DIA/FX track selected.





paulthomson said:


> Also - don’t close a track stack while you have an instrument inside it selected and the current focus



You can get around issues like these by option-clicking the "on/off" switch on the tracks. This will do a "hard" unload of the track and it will require a manual re-activation (that can be hot-keyed, I guess).

I've done this in my template to avoid the immense frustration of situations like the one described by @paulthomson above.


----------



## Ozinga (Dec 6, 2020)

Wish there was an option that only loads when a track recieves a midi signal. I always load stuff without intending just by clicking the track header by mistake 
Still trying to get used to it.


----------



## paulthomson (Dec 6, 2020)

Option M is the track on off toggle hot key..

what would be really useful is a menu command that goes through and does the dynamic track operation - so after you’ve been flicking through auditioning stuff you could just hit a key command to release all the cpu and memory for any track with no midi regions....

Summoning @Ashermusic to the chat!!


----------



## Ozinga (Dec 6, 2020)

paulthomson said:


> Option M is the track on off toggle hot key..



But there is no hot key for the plugin disabling version on/off right? I couldn't find one.




paulthomson said:


> what would be really useful is a menu command that goes through and does the dynamic track operation - so after you’ve been flicking through auditioning stuff you could just hit a key command to release all the cpu and memory for any track with no midi regions....



That would be great!


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 6, 2020)

Maybe I am an old dog failing to adjust to newer techniques, but I dislike the dynamic loading in Logic and purging in Kontakt. I prefer to have a VE Pro 7 template that is adequate for 96% of my writing and then a really large one as well, separate instances for each instrumen, connected to separate VEPro instances in Logic, organized into folder stacks. It takes under five minutes to load the whole shebang and then I cam set for the day.

Articulation ID sets work great in Logic, and I willl second Noam’s #11, although it never occurred to me to call it a “music master”, which I am going to steeal.

And I recommend having an audio track with no input or output in the Track List selected when you save your Logic template.


----------



## paulthomson (Dec 6, 2020)

Well - that’s fine in some ways - but if you ever want to just grab the UI to change something (maybe you need a bit of close mic added for this part) it turns into a giant pain to locate it on the other machine .. 

Just my 2p!!

Also - you might want 200 channels of non orchestral stuff that you use some of here and there - that you absolutely need access to the Ui very easily, also to be quickly able to sling Fx plugins on - and this kind of thing you’ll want to flick through maybe 10 before you find the perfect sound for this cue... then you really could use a way to just “re - unload” all that stuff you just loaded ..


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 6, 2020)

paulthomson said:


> Well - that’s fine in some ways - but if you ever want to just grab the UI to change something (maybe you need a bit of close mic added for this part) it turns into a giant pain to locate it on the other machine ..
> 
> Just my 2p!!
> 
> Also - you might want 200 channels of non orchestral stuff that you use some of here and there - that you absolutely need access to the Ui very easily, also to be quickly able to sling Fx plugins on - and this kind of thing you’ll want to flick through maybe 10 before you find the perfect sound for this cue... then you really could use a way to just “re - unload” all that stuff you just loaded ..



No Paul, it isn’t, you just click the Raise button on the VEPro plug-in.

The non orchestral stuff I keep directly in Logic Pro. I see them in the library and load as needed.


----------



## paulthomson (Dec 6, 2020)

Ah ok my bad - I am a few versions behind on VEP as I haven’t used it for a few years!


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 6, 2020)

paulthomson said:


> Ah ok my bad - I am a few versions behind on VEP as I haven’t used it for a few years!



Hey Paul, I am not the workflow police, whatever works for you is great.

But send me BBCO Core and I will build you a VEPro 7 template with a Logic one with Articulation ID sets to go with it


----------



## NoamL (Dec 6, 2020)

Strangely, I haven't run into the same issue as you @paulthomson . Selecting a track stack while a project is open and running doesn't do anything. It's only a disaster if the track stack is the focused track when trying to LOAD up a project. I wonder if it's a difference between summing stacks and folder stacks - I only use the folder ones.




Andy_P said:


> Hi Noam,
> 
> Am I understanding this right? So for example CSB you use one VE Pro instance per instrument?
> So each VE instance have only one Kontakt instrument.
> ...



Yes correct.

You can have up to 16 instruments in one Kontakt instance each reading their own MIDI channel, without involving midi Ports or the LogicX Environment at all.

So for the CSB Trumpets here's what my VEP instance looks like, and how that corresponds to in my LogicX template. Channel 4 holds two different instruments in VEPro to create a 3-trumpet patch in the LogicX template.


----------



## Andy_P (Dec 6, 2020)

Btw how do you avoid the GUI problems with Kontakt and VE Pro?
I try everything according to directions I found online but sometimes I still get messed up GUI with some libraries like Cinesamples and Cinematic. I use latest Logic and VE Pro and Kontakt with Catalina.
Thx


----------



## Andy_P (Dec 6, 2020)

NoamL said:


> Yes correct.
> 
> You can have up to 16 instruments in one Kontakt instance each reading their own MIDI channel, without involving midi Ports or the LogicX Environment at all.



Got it.
Thank you!


----------



## NoamL (Dec 6, 2020)

Andy_P said:


> Btw how do you avoid the GUI problems with Kontakt and VE Pro?
> I try everything according to directions I found online but sometimes I still get messed up GUI with some libraries like Cinesamples and Cinematic. I use latest Logic and VE Pro and Kontakt with Catalina.
> Thx



It's just unavoidable I think. There are lots of libraries where the GUI won't load properly inside VEPro unless it first receives a "nudge" of MIDI data over the connection line from Logic.

If you look at those little MIDI regions that take up half a bar at the start of my template, those are MIDI "tags". They contain CC messages that I want to set up for my VEP instruments to always be the same (for example for Spitfire Strings I use the CC messages to set the mic positions, the vibrato level, and CC11 expression). If you set these up in your template it generally avoids the GUI problem too. Just be aware you can't do that technique for locally loaded instruments because Logic will say "Hey there's MIDI on this track! I need to load up the instrument."


----------



## paulthomson (Dec 6, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Hey Paul, I am not the workflow police, whatever works for you is great.
> 
> But send me BBCO Core and I will build you a VEPro 7 template with a Logic one with Articulation ID sets to go with it



😂 it would be tempting if I wasn’t 700 tracks deep into my new template!! I’m using loads of art maps - from https://www.babylonwaves.com/logic-pro/

my goodness I love these art maps... such a workflow saver!!


----------



## NoamL (Dec 6, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Maybe I am an old dog failing to adjust to newer techniques, but I dislike the dynamic loading in Logic and purging in Kontakt. I prefer to have a VE Pro 7 template that is adequate for 96% of my writing and then a really large one as well, separate instances for each instrumen, connected to separate VEPro instances in Logic, organized into folder stacks. It takes under five minutes to load the whole shebang and then I cam set for the day.



Heh, I see your POV but I'm forced to do it because I'm trying to have 80+GB of samples ready in a 64GB VEpro machine. Hollywood Strings Diamond takes a 28GB chunk right away and PLAY can't purge samples as far as I'm aware. Neither can the new Spitfire Player. So those Kontakt samples have to politely shuffle out of the way until needed!

I really hope the Spitfire Player includes Kontakt-like sample purging by the time Abbey Road Modular comes out... just in case anyone from Spitfire is reading this thread....


----------



## paulthomson (Dec 6, 2020)

NoamL said:


> Strangely, I haven't run into the same issue as you @paulthomson . Selecting a track stack while a project is open and running doesn't do anything. It's only a disaster if the track stack is the focused track when trying to LOAD up a project. I wonder if it's a difference between summing stacks and folder stacks - I only use the folder ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes - it’s the summing stacks - that’s part of my stemming workflow. It’s not the end of the world - but an option to change that behaviour would be cool!


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 6, 2020)

NoamL said:


> Heh, I see your POV but I'm forced to do it because I'm trying to have 80+GB of samples ready in a 64GB VEpro machine.




A guy walks into a doctor's office and throws his right hand way up over his head and says, "Doctor, it hurts when I do this!"

The doctor replies, "Don't do that!" 

Seriously, if you are going to run that many samples, time to get a slave machine, like I sued to have.


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 6, 2020)

paulthomson said:


> 😂 it would be tempting if I wasn’t 700 tracks deep into my new template!!
> 
> my goodness I love these art maps... such a workflow saver!!




Not just BBSCO, right?


----------



## paulthomson (Dec 6, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Not just BBSCO, right?



No - BBC plus SSO, all kinds of other stuff, HZ, Albions, Evo grids, Motions...!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Dec 6, 2020)

I'm going a slightly different route - with the caveat that my needs aren't as giga-heavy as many here.

I've saved the tracks in my previous template as Logic patches, complete with icons, colours, art maps etc. My template is now a basic bus routing affair and I simply start with this and "load as I go."

The key is to name your patches consistently so they can be located with 2-3 keystrokes in the library, with a Brucie Bonus being that it's easy to load your sounds into other projects sans-template.

I'm not sure how well it will scale up to mega track counts - but seeing as I rarely get there, not a problem so far.


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 6, 2020)

paulthomson said:


> No - BBC plus SSO, all kinds of other stuff, HZ, Albions, Evo grids, Motions...!




Ah, that is different then, you would have to give me all of them


----------



## el-bo (Dec 6, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> I'm going a slightly different route - with the caveat that my needs aren't as giga-heavy as many here.
> 
> I've saved the tracks in my previous template as Logic patches, complete with icons, colours, art maps etc. My template is now a basic bus routing affair and I simply start with this and "load as I go."
> 
> ...



What would life be like without the occasional Brucie Bonus?  

Seems like a good idea. Do you also save stacks this way?


----------



## Alex Fraser (Dec 6, 2020)

el-bo said:


> What would life be like without the occasional Brucie Bonus?
> 
> Seems like a good idea. Do you also save stacks this way?




Not so far, but it's something I'll be looking at. I understand some folk use the stacks to load entire sections of the orchestra, for example.

The other obvious advantage is that the big question "how do I set up my template" never needs answering, as you don't have to commit to any real structures. I don't find a spot of bussing pre-mix too onerous. I think it's a good way to go if you don't run into large track counts. Just another perspective, really. It's not for everyone.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 6, 2020)

With all those tracks, are folks using screen sets to show sections for easier organization and access? Now that Logic supports 1000 tracks, I hope they add some more organizational functionality like nested folders and search.


----------



## el-bo (Dec 6, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> Not so far, but it's something I'll be looking at. I understand some folk use the stacks to load entire sections of the orchestra, for example.



Yeah! Not just orchestra, of course. I read a post in which Charlie Clouser spoke about using stacks of sixteen for things like sub-bass, percussion, synths etc. as part of a much bigger set-up, with VEP and such. Seemed like at least the modular approach of saving and loading stacks would work quite well for even small templates.


----------



## Ozinga (Dec 6, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> I'm going a slightly different route - with the caveat that my needs aren't as giga-heavy as many here.
> 
> I've saved the tracks in my previous template as Logic patches, complete with icons, colours, art maps etc. My template is now a basic bus routing affair and I simply start with this and "load as I go."
> 
> ...



I am on the same route. Have an empty template with Folders, FX Plugins, Stem Tracks etc.
Saving all Orchestral libraries as patches with Art Maps and Sends and the rest as AU Presets. Going to take some time but decided it is a better workflow for me.


----------



## hdsmile (Dec 6, 2020)

NoamL said:


> Yes correct.
> 
> You can have up to 16 instruments in one Kontakt instance each reading their own MIDI channel, without involving midi Ports or the LogicX Environment at all.
> 
> So for the CSB Trumpets here's what my VEP instance looks like, and how that corresponds to in my LogicX template. Channel 4 holds two different instruments in VEPro to create a 3-trumpet patch in the LogicX template.



so you get a lot of tracks in Logic for each articulation, is that convenient?
I just do the same way but in logic I use only 1 track and create an articulation set and by HW diamond I use script 'Channelizer_2_062'

I also rebuilt BBCSO Template 'every Instance - full Routing' for myself, but I don't use BBC SOP library itself yet, but template I like it so far


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 6, 2020)

paulthomson said:


> Option M is the track on off toggle hot key..
> 
> what would be really useful is a menu command that goes through and does the dynamic track operation - so after you’ve been flicking through auditioning stuff you could just hit a key command to release all the cpu and memory for any track with no midi regions....
> 
> Summoning @Ashermusic to the chat!!



logicpro is notorious for not freeing the memory of anything even if you disable plugins. Even if you purge from Kontakt. Etc. Hosting the same instruments in vepro you can watch the memory usage go up and down as you enable or disable channels. If you’re using vepro anyway, I personally think you might as well put all your ram hungry plugins in vepro and enable or disable those channels to control your ram usage. I don’t use a huge template so I’m speaking somewhat theoretically.

logics way of simply enabling a track automatically on first use is very convenient but yea I think it’s somewhat a one way street, once the ram is allocated by doing that it’s hard to free up again inside logicpro.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 6, 2020)

Andy_P said:


> Btw how do you avoid the GUI problems with Kontakt and VE Pro?
> I try everything according to directions I found online but sometimes I still get messed up GUI with some libraries like Cinesamples and Cinematic. I use latest Logic and VE Pro and Kontakt with Catalina.
> Thx



vsl and cinematic studios both told me that the messed up guis fix themselves the instant a note comes in, which so far I have found to be true.


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 6, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> logicpro is notorious for not freeing the memory of anything even if you disable plugins. Even if you purge from Kontakt. Etc. Hosting the same instruments in vepro you can watch the memory usage go up and down as you enable or disable channels. If you’re using vepro anyway, I personally think you
> I guy as well put all your ram hungry plugins in vepro and enable or disable those channels to control your ram usage. I don’t use a huge template so I’m speaking somewhat theoretically.
> 
> logics wat of simply enabling a track automatically on first use is very convenient but yea I think it’s somewhat a one way street, once the ram is allocated by doing that it’s hard to free up again inside logicpro.



All true, and all part of the argumen in favor of VE Pro 7 for large templates.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 6, 2020)

One other general point I want to make, with vepro7 and AU3 it is not necessary to use any “fuckery” in the environment to use multi midi ports. It is setup just like 16 channels multi timbral, except that you have more then 16 channels per vepro instance.

If you tend to use one vepro instance per instrument, then it’s unlikely you need more then 16 channels for different articulations of that inst, but if you do - AU3 will handle that just fine across multi ports and nothing needed in the environment.

There are pros and cons of using one large instance for numerous instruments or one per instrument. I personally do not think there is a clear winner there, it’s depends on numerous factors about how you like to work; but if you do a lot of custom scripter stuff the scripts can become more complicated if you use multi instruments per instance.

I personally like mixing my stuff in vepro as one large instance. But if I were using an actual vepro slave then I probably would not want or care about that and would probably prefer one instance per instrument. But still, you can easily have that instrument using more then 16 midi channels in a single vepro instance to cover a complex instrument with many articulations or something, just use AU3.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 6, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> I'm going a slightly different route - with the caveat that my needs aren't as giga-heavy as many here.
> 
> I've saved the tracks in my previous template as Logic patches, complete with icons, colours, art maps etc. My template is now a basic bus routing affair and I simply start with this and "load as I go."
> 
> ...


You can also save full summing stacks as presets this way.

But I have been having an issue when loading saved patches. The name of the track changes to “<untitled>” or occasionally to something completely different, and sometimes the icon and track color doesn’t load properly. Same with the summing stacks.

I've also had the issue of track names being replaced with <untitled> when starting with a template that has summing stacks.


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 6, 2020)

@Dewdman42 thanks for that, I'm currently building AU3 one out and wanted to ask that. (thanks for your template work btw)
I've basically got one massive instance rammed with everything. One potential instance on standby for libs I use once in a blue moon.
I've assigned all but 2 threads to one instance (the beast one) in VEP. Does that sound ok as far as threads go?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 6, 2020)

Probably fine


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 6, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> You can also save full summing stacks as presets this way.
> 
> But I have been having an issue when loading saved patches. The name of the track changes to “<untitled>” or occasionally to something completely different, and sometimes the icon and track color doesn’t load properly. Same with the summing stacks.
> 
> I've also had the issue of track names being replaced with <untitled> when starting with a template that has summing stacks.



This has been my issue with going this route. The last thing I need is to save an entire orchestral section of patches and load them up only to have to go through and rename each one


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 6, 2020)

prodigalson said:


> This has been my issue with going this route. The last thing I need is to save an entire orchestral section of patches and load them up only to have to go through and rename each one


But I also frequently get the issue with single patches so that turns out not to be such a good alternative either.


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 6, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> Probably fine


Cool, I forgot to add that this is the remote server. My local VEP will probably be more balanced. It's not fallen over yet, so I'll keep filling it up!



paulthomson said:


> my goodness I love these art maps... such a workflow saver!!


I've just recently started using Babylon art maps... I feel like I've just discovered fire! Great.


----------



## eakwarren (Dec 6, 2020)

@Alex Fraser and @jbuhler 

I saved a few presets this way and realized it was going to be painful to do that for each of the tracks in my template. So I got lazy, hit up Google, and discovered this gem of a tip.




More info here and here. It may help overcome writer's block or the blank page terror by importing pre-curated tracks and midi to get a new project rolling. I've found it's easier to tweak something that start from scratch. I've got so little time available; I feel like Calvin.


----------



## Will Wilson (Dec 7, 2020)

I got fed up with Logic enabling hundreds of instruments when I clicked on a track stack so I manually disable all tracks and enable them when I want to use them. Once a track is built if I've forgotten to manually disable a track I'm not using then logic can do it's dynamic loading


----------



## dgburns (Dec 7, 2020)

paulthomson said:


> No - BBC plus SSO, all kinds of other stuff, HZ, Albions, Evo grids, Motions...!



So, just to give a different perspective.

I use VEPro on a few pc slaves with the new MP rackmount as the main LPX machine. At first I romanced parting ways with the slaves and running all in the new mac, given the power, newer pcie ssd’s ( 6000 mb/s etc etc )

I soon came to realize that even in this scenario, the VEPro/pc’s were still relevant. I decided on trying out the AU3 VEPro plugin, allowing 48 ports of 16 midi channels each. While I ended up wanting to dispense with hooking up midi objects to the vepro instruments, I ended up continuing that way. It means I can’t offline bounce, but that’s ok, cause I bus through to stem audio tracks anyway.
Up till LPX 10.6, it was a bit dodgy, hung notes etc. Since 10.6, it has gotten better. So in effect, I can run all my instrument tracks as midi, and they hook up to an instrument, so if for some reason, that lib is not needed, it just doesn’t need to be connected, and there is virtually no overhead, but I can keep populating the arrange page with the midi objects ( in my case in folder stacks only which is possible if you also include the instrument track ) It gets a bit more involved when you run multiple ports, but the jist is you can have a massive amount of tracks, with no overhead, ready to go. All you need to do is either engage the instance in VEPro, which is preloaded, and also does not carry overhead until in use on the pc side) There is almost no limit to the scale of sounds available.

If you go the route of using multi instrument just inside logic, you have that limit of how many instruments you can create. Plus the environment can get bloated. Have not tried to actually create all the instruments that LPX will allow, but when I tried in the past, it crashed the mac, so....

So far, in the real world, and scoring on a schedule, I am functional and productive.

My two loonies...


----------



## InLight-Tone (Dec 7, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> You can also save full summing stacks as presets this way.
> 
> But I have been having an issue when loading saved patches. The name of the track changes to “<untitled>” or occasionally to something completely different, and sometimes the icon and track color doesn’t load properly. Same with the summing stacks.
> 
> I've also had the issue of track names being replaced with <untitled> when starting with a template that has summing stacks.


I get that sometimes as well. If you double click on the name, then Backspace/Delete to clear it, then press Return, the name comes back for some reason...


----------



## hdsmile (Dec 7, 2020)

dgburns said:


> I use VEPro on a few pc slaves with the new MP rackmount as the main LPX machine. At first I romanced parting ways with the slaves and running all in the new mac, given the power, newer pcie ssd’s ( 6000 mb/s etc etc )


I use slave as Hackintosh (Latest Catalina) on board: Z10PE-D16 WS direct connected (manually) via Network Cat6 cable with speed of 1000BaseT and get max. only 100-120 mb/s. I'm not sure yet if it's possible to increase the LAN speed and use on both machines up to 2500BaseT, let alone 6000 mb/s

you get 6000 mb/s which is absolutely great, how did you achieve this?


----------



## IFM (Dec 7, 2020)

Ozinga said:


> But there is no hot key for the plugin disabling version on/off right? I couldn't find one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct there is no hot hey. There is one to turn it on/off but the off Alt-Click is the ticked to a full disable. 

P.S. If you use a summing stack just track protect the stack so that it won't be an issue. I just use folder stacks to avoid this. I think some people forget to also turn off their tracks so it's off till you actually need it regardless of clicking on the track.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Dec 7, 2020)

Could we please have summing stacks within summing stacks?


----------



## jonathanwright (Dec 7, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> With all those tracks, are folks using screen sets to show sections for easier organization and access? Now that Logic supports 1000 tracks, I hope they add some more organizational functionality like nested folders and search.



Now that Logic provides more Groups (I think it's 64?), I use them for showing/hiding tracks, by both instrument type and library.

Showing/hiding groups can be triggered by key commands or CC.


----------



## IFM (Dec 8, 2020)

paulthomson said:


> Yes - it’s the summing stacks - that’s part of my stemming workflow. It’s not the end of the world - but an option to change that behaviour would be cool!



@paulthomson are you sending to the reverb bus from the summing stack or from individual tracks? The latter means you cannot touch the level of the summing stack or you'll mess with the wet/dry balance.

P.S. Anyone else care to weigh in? I'm flip-flopping back and forth on putting libraries into summing stacks. Example Brass (folder) --> BBCSO Summing, HO Summing, Berlin Summing


----------



## dgburns (Dec 9, 2020)

hdsmile said:


> I use slave as Hackintosh (Latest Catalina) on board: Z10PE-D16 WS direct connected (manually) via Network Cat6 cable with speed of 1000BaseT and get max. only 100-120 mb/s. I'm not sure yet if it's possible to increase the LAN speed and use on both machines up to 2500BaseT, let alone 6000 mb/s
> 
> you get 6000 mb/s which is absolutely great, how did you achieve this?



You might be confusing a couple things. The pcie ssd I have is fromOWC and raids four pcie ssd to get that 6000mb/s from the hard drives. The lan on the mac pro is 10 gig, so its way fastr than the pc slaves that have 1gig ethernet. That said, awhile back we all did some math around here to figure out the bandwidth of ethernet audio via VEPro, and the conclusion is that you can get a fair amount of that 1 gig performance, minus some hits for network overhead requirements. It’s a lot of bandwidth for audio.


----------



## Billy Palmer (Dec 9, 2020)

jonathanwright said:


> Now that Logic provides more Groups (I think it's 64?), I use them for showing/hiding tracks, by both instrument type and library.
> 
> Showing/hiding groups can be triggered by key commands or CC.


Wow, thanks for this!


----------



## hdsmile (Dec 9, 2020)

dgburns said:


> That said, awhile back we all did some math around here to figure out the bandwidth of ethernet audio via VEPro, and the conclusion is that you can get a fair amount of that 1 gig performance, minus some hits for network overhead requirements. It’s a lot of bandwidth for audio.


I know about this, I just thought that I missed something, but no matter how it was, it's great to have 10GB LAN connections on both sides, therefore I recently decided to get a couple of 10Gbase-t network cards


----------



## Trevor Meier (Dec 11, 2020)

IFM said:


> @paulthomson are you sending to the reverb bus from the summing stack or from individual tracks? The latter means you cannot touch the level of the summing stack or you'll mess with the wet/dry balance.
> 
> P.S. Anyone else care to weigh in? I'm flip-flopping back and forth on putting libraries into summing stacks. Example Brass (folder) --> BBCSO Summing, HO Summing, Berlin Summing



The BBCSO template has a nice take on this. Instruments are in summing stacks, but they are bussed first to stems within the stack (shorts, longs etc). Each stem has its own send for reverbs & other FX. The stems & FX are then bussed together to the summing stack. It’s all quite clever.


----------



## Trevor Meier (Dec 11, 2020)

paulthomson said:


> No - BBC plus SSO, all kinds of other stuff, HZ, Albions, Evo grids, Motions...!



You’re in Logic, right? I discovered a bug/feature of the way the BBCSO template is routed that might be relevant to you:

*When you route to outputs via aux busses it increases latency considerably.*

The BBCSO template is set up this way. I discovered it by accident trying to turn on low-latency mode because I was having trouble recording instruments in time. When I enabled low-latency mode, no sound would come out of my outputs. I did some digging and figured this out:

BBCSO templates have the mix channel routed to both the master channel and the mix monitor channel via an aux bus. This adds to output latency significantly. *Changing the routing so that the mix channel’s output is bussed to the mix monitor channel’s input (instead of via aux) dropped latency back to normal and re-enabled audio in low-latency mode. *


----------



## Kent (Dec 11, 2020)

Trevor Meier said:


> *When you route to outputs via aux busses it increases latency considerably.*


Under your Logic Preferences>Audio>General, what is your Plug-in Latency>Compensation setting?




'All' compensates for Auxes, while 'Audio and Software Instrument Tracks' does not.


----------



## Trevor Meier (Dec 11, 2020)

kmaster said:


> Under your Logic Preferences>Audio>General, what is your Plug-in Latency>Compensation setting?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It’s the same behaviour regardless of how this is set


----------



## IFM (Dec 12, 2020)

Trevor Meier said:


> The BBCSO template has a nice take on this. Instruments are in summing stacks, but they are bussed first to stems within the stack (shorts, longs etc). Each stem has its own send for reverbs & other FX. The stems & FX are then bussed together to the summing stack. It’s all quite clever.


I just loaded it up to see exactly what they were doing. They have a separate reverb Aux in each stack and that gets bussed to the summing stack folder you are in. Since I set up by library this could still work but now one stars to run a lot of reverb instances and finding them to export could be a PITA.


----------



## storyteller (Dec 12, 2020)

paulthomson said:


> Just my 2p!!


Just curious as I just realized I've never really paid much attention to this... but I assume "2p" is "two pence" and is used in place of saying the US phrase "just my two cents" or "just my $0.02"? Never really stopped to think how that phrase translated across countries... ha


----------



## Kent (Dec 12, 2020)

Just my toupee


----------



## Alex Fraser (Dec 12, 2020)

storyteller said:


> Just curious as I just realized I've never really paid much attention to this... but I assume "2p" is "two pence" and is used in place of saying the US phrase "just my two cents" or "just my $0.02"? Never really stopped to think how that phrase translated across countries... ha


Speaking as a fellow Brit, yes it means the same. However, we prefer our virtual coins to be stamped with Her Majesty's portrait. It's only good and proper.


----------



## Trevor Meier (Dec 12, 2020)

IFM said:


> I just loaded it up to see exactly what they were doing. They have a separate reverb Aux in each stack and that gets bussed to the summing stack folder you are in. Since I set up by library this could still work but now one stars to run a lot of reverb instances and finding them to export could be a PITA.


If you want to run fewer reverbs, you could do the aux sends per stem as they do but to fewer master reverbs?


----------



## IFM (Mar 10, 2021)

I just finished a project with C11 and really liked the exporting options, LP could stand to catch up. That being said I was doing some testing with my LP master template that is based on Summing Stacks (one per library) nested inside of a folder stack of a section.

When exporting all tracks as audio, you end up rendering the summing stacks as well. The only way around that is to either print into the project (which I don't like to do), manually select the tracks to export (time-consuming), or do it in stages.

My alternate LP template doesn't use summing stacks but just has folder stacks instead. This method will avoid all the extra files being created (unless it's a sound that specifically uses a sum). There are just plenty of ways to make it work.

All that just to say I hope the Logic guys add some more functionality for exporting in the future to make it less cludgy.


----------



## JimVMusic (Mar 10, 2021)

IFM said:


> I just finished a project with C11 and really liked the exporting options, LP could stand to catch up. That being said I was doing some testing with my LP master template that is based on Summing Stacks (one per library) nested inside of a folder stack of a section.
> 
> When exporting all tracks as audio, you end up rendering the summing stacks as well. The only way around that is to either print into the project (which I don't like to do), manually select the tracks to export (time-consuming), or do it in stages.
> 
> ...


There is a key command “select tracks by regions toggle” that makes selecting the tracks by “roping” the regions that makes it pretty easy to only select the track one wants to bounce.


----------



## PeterBaumann (Mar 10, 2021)

paulthomson said:


> Also - don’t close a track stack while you have an instrument inside it selected and the current focus - focus will switch to the track stack and again all the instruments in the stack will load! Select eg as above - the dialogue track then close the stack


The number of times I do this accidentally and cause all of the tracks to load 🤦‍♂️ Fortunately not caused a crash yet but still a bit of a panic as the RAM starts to go up and up 😅



paulthomson said:


> what would be really useful is a menu command that goes through and does the dynamic track operation - so after you’ve been flicking through auditioning stuff you could just hit a key command to release all the cpu and memory for any track with no midi regions....


I've adapted the massive Spitfire template to have a similar feature where I've assigned VEPro's enable/disable to a keyswitch. All tracks apart from strings are automatically disabled, then I can go through and audition specific instruments by hitting a button on the midi controller to activate it. Instruments load near-instantly, and I'm currently running a template with several-hundred track count hosted on my MacBook pro with a very small RAM footprint by default. Haven't set this up for plugins hosted within a session though.


----------



## IFM (Mar 10, 2021)

JimVMusic said:


> There is a key command “select tracks by regions toggle” that makes selecting the tracks by “roping” the regions that makes it pretty easy to only select the track one wants to bounce.


Oh I'll have to look for that as that will solve some issues.

EDIT: There also must be a setting as when I tested selecting regions on another Mac it also selected the tracks with them already. Will have to dig that preference up.


----------



## JimVMusic (Mar 10, 2021)

IFM said:


> Oh I'll have to look for that as that will solve some issues.
> 
> EDIT: There also must be a setting as when I tested selecting regions on another Mac it also selected the tracks with them already. Will have to dig that preference up.


It's under the "Global Keyboard shortcuts"


----------



## PeterBaumann (Mar 10, 2021)

JimVMusic said:


> It's under the "Global Keyboard shortcuts"


Thank you so much! I've been changing it in the main preferences every time, which was a real pain!


----------



## eowyoung (Mar 23, 2021)

> Shout out to you logic guys. trying to figure out how to do this in logic. I made a video in pro tools showing the ability to blind test A/B between current and previous mixes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gst98 (Mar 23, 2021)

Hold option while pressing solo


----------



## eowyoung (Mar 24, 2021)

Hey gst98, thanks for that tip with option solo. That does come in handy! However, I still can't see a practical way to get it to work. Does anyone know how to get input monitoring to switch completely between the input signal and the track when NOT actually recording? In the above video, the key is to to put the audio track (called MIX) in input monitoring so that when input monitoring is turned off, the audio switches to the track only instead of input signal. However in Logic, it plays both at the same time unless recording. Is there not a way to only have one playing at a time? This is what I'm used to in Pro Tools and seems more practical. For example, if my vocalist is getting ready to punch in, I don't want her to have to hear her previous take while she's singing or getting ready to punch in. Singers never sing well when they have to sing along with themselves. Seems like the only way to mute her track is to actually record. Is this for real the only way Logic will work with input monitoring?


----------



## gst98 (Mar 24, 2021)

eowyoung said:


> Hey gst98, thanks for that tip with option solo. That does come in handy! However, I still can't see a practical way to get it to work. Does anyone know how to get input monitoring to switch completely between the input signal and the track when NOT actually recording? In the above video, the key is to to put the audio track (called MIX) in input monitoring so that when input monitoring is turned off, the audio switches to the track only instead of input signal. However in Logic, it plays both at the same time unless recording. Is there not a way to only have one playing at a time? This is what I'm used to in Pro Tools and seems more practical. For example, if my vocalist is getting ready to punch in, I don't want her to have to hear her previous take while she's singing or getting ready to punch in. Singers never sing well when they have to sing along with themselves. Seems like the only way to mute her track is to actually record. Is this for real the only way Logic will work with input monitoring?


can you add a timestamp?


----------



## eowyoung (Mar 27, 2021)

I used your workaround with the option key. It’s not as streamlined as I wish but works good enough. Thanks for the help. Here’s the tutorial I made for my students.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Mar 27, 2021)

Does anyone here know if there is a way to automate the track-disable feature in Logic Pro?
Like you can with Cubase by assigning it to a function...

Wanted to know this for a while!

Thanks


----------



## PeterBaumann (Mar 27, 2021)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Does anyone here know if there is a way to automate the track-disable feature in Logic Pro?
> Like you can with Cubase by assigning it to a function...
> 
> Wanted to know this for a while!
> ...


Don't think so. It'd be great if this was possible. I'm currently doing it in VEPro instead


----------



## IFM (Mar 28, 2021)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Does anyone here know if there is a way to automate the track-disable feature in Logic Pro?
> Like you can with Cubase by assigning it to a function...
> 
> Wanted to know this for a while!
> ...


Unfortunately there is no key command at this time.


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Apr 2, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> I'm going a slightly different route - with the caveat that my needs aren't as giga-heavy as many here.
> 
> I've saved the tracks in my previous template as Logic patches, complete with icons, colours, art maps etc. My template is now a basic bus routing affair and I simply start with this and "load as I go."
> 
> ...


Oh man, I really want to thank you for this idea. It has totally revolutionized my workflow. 

For the last few weeks I had been taking stock of what I have in my various libraries, and making a “master instruments” template of all my favorite stuff, and while it was a really helpful exercise in understanding what I have (ie, “stop buying drums!”) and I had it really well organized into track stacks, the template was starting to get unwieldy and I hadn’t even gotten to my orchestral stuff. 

After reading your post, I was able to quickly save all of those tracks as patches, and it works brilliantly. It’s so easy to keep everything organized now and I can just fire up what I need for a particular project, instead of having a template with hundreds of tracks, most of which will be unused. 

Tonight I started doing the same for my orchestral stuff and, for my needs, it’s awesome for that too. I’m only saving the key articulations I will use regularly as patches to keep things streamlined and easy to work with.

I think this workflow will also make it much easier to mix and match libraries now, since I’m looking at lists of instruments in Logic now, rather than looking at individual libraries in Kontakt. 

I also love that I no longer have to manage “favorite” presets for stuff like synths inside the plugins now.

To help with housekeeping, I made an alias to the Logic user patches instruments folder and stuck it on my desktop so I can keep reorganizing the folder system as needed and make sure all my naming is consistent.

Sorry to ramble, but I just love this way of working.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Apr 2, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> I'm going a slightly different route - with the caveat that my needs aren't as giga-heavy as many here.
> 
> I've saved the tracks in my previous template as Logic patches, complete with icons, colours, art maps etc. My template is now a basic bus routing affair and I simply start with this and "load as I go."
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing @Alex Fraser 

Could you possibly share a screenshot or two of how you have done this?
I did try the patch saving approach before, but gave up realising it would end up being a huge amount of work the way I was going to do it

Perhaps your approach is less convoluted than mine was


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 2, 2021)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Thanks for sharing @Alex Fraser
> 
> Could you possibly share a screenshot or two of how you have done this?
> I did try the patch saving approach before, but gave up realising it would end up being a huge amount of work the way I was going to do it
> ...


I think I wouldn’t be doing you a favour sharing any screen grabs! My folder organisation is a bit of a mess - I rely on the search bar to find my patches. I should probably rectify this. 😅

Why particular issues were you running into? Would be interesting to know. Like @DimensionsTomorrow mentioned, you can dive into the finder after the fact to reorder, batch rename etc.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 2, 2021)

DimensionsTomorrow said:


> Oh man, I really want to thank you for this idea. It has totally revolutionized my workflow.
> 
> For the last few weeks I had been taking stock of what I have in my various libraries, and making a “master instruments” template of all my favorite stuff, and while it was a really helpful exercise in understanding what I have (ie, “stop buying drums!”) and I had it really well organized into track stacks, the template was starting to get unwieldy and I hadn’t even gotten to my orchestral stuff.
> 
> ...


Awesome to hear!

I think the main advantage of this approach is the whole “how do I organise my template” question goes away. That particular question seems to take up so much collective VIC headspace..

I do have a couple of little templates. I’ve recently set one up for writing in BBCSO, containing only that one orchestra. I’ll save the patches though for use in other projects.


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Apr 2, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> Awesome to hear!
> 
> I think the main advantage of this approach is the whole “how do I organise my template” question goes away. That particular question seems to take up so much collective VIC headspace..
> 
> I do have a couple of little templates. I’ve recently set one up for writing in BBCSO, containing only that one orchestra. I’ll save the patches though for use in other projects.


Oh man, I’m working my way through all of my libraries now. If you ever start GAS’ing for a new library, spending a few hours organizing what you have might be the way to cure it. 

Over the last week or so, I’ve been really tempted by Sunset Strings, but after a few hours of organizing stuff this morning I have no desire to look at another library. It’s like that old thing in the movies where the father catches his kid smoking and makes him go into a closet and smoke a carton of cigarettes.

When this is done it’s going to be sweet. The way I’m doing it is to only make patches of the articulations (or presets in the cases of drum/synths) that I really love so it’s kind of like a greatest hits. This way, whatever I load up should be inspiring to work with, and once I get something down I can always pull up the full library and see if there are any other articulations that I want to sprinkle in for that particular piece (and if they are good enough I can always make another patch for those at the time). I want to cut through the filler rather than just replicate everything that’s available as 50% or more of any given library is stuff that doesn’t appeal to me.


----------



## samphony (Apr 2, 2021)

For stem exporting you can create additional aux tracks, add them to the tracks view, place them at the top or the bottom of your track list. 

Whenever you want to export just select them, hit command + E and export!

You can also assign these stem Aux tracks to one or multiple of the 64 available groups! Also there are a lot of group related key commands since Logic 10.4/10.5

You could assign all stem Aux tracks to a group and call this group STEMS All. 
Then Assign all orchestral related Stem Aux tracks to a group call STEMS ORCH etc you get the idea. 

Then either via key command „Select Members of Group“ (1-64) or the floating groups window (command +G) highlight a group and use „Select Members“ (under the top left cog wheel in the groups window) or assign a key command „Select Members“ (I’ve assigned it to control + command +A)

Also set up a screen set where your stems and the floating groups window are visible and lock this screenset. 
The benefit of a locked screenset = it saves scroll, zoom states and all window positions and selected tools!


----------



## IFM (Apr 5, 2021)

One thing that bugs me (maybe it's my need to want it to be organized) is the Environment's Mixer. It's an utter disaster visually and once you start adding Instrument tracks out of order it becomes totally unneeded. For example, want to add a new string library and put it in the Strings folder? No problem but those objects are going to be located in a completely different place in the Environment.

Best to just ignore it I find.


----------



## samphony (Apr 5, 2021)

Also for anyone who is not aware of that but you can place/ draw midi regions on Aux tracks for bounce regions in place tasks as well as using region automation in conjunction with track alternatives for mixing tasks. 

One neat thing that was introduced since 10.5.x. You can create midi regions on any track and drag them into the Finder and logic will render these regions including fx and auto tail etc. 

So you could use that method to render stems via drag and drop if you like.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 5, 2021)

samphony said:


> One neat thing that was introduced since 10.5.x. You can create midi regions on any track and drag them into the Finder and logic will render these regions including fx and auto tail etc.
> 
> So you could use that method to render stems via drag and drop if you like.


Woah, really?
Are WAV files created this way embedded with time code?


----------



## Marsen (Apr 5, 2021)

samphony said:


> One neat thing that was introduced since 10.5.x. You can create midi regions on any track and drag them into the Finder and logic will render these regions including fx and auto tail etc.
> 
> So you could use that method to render stems via drag and drop if you like.


But this is just for fx included in this channel. Not fx-returns right?

I have the problem to include fx-returns in stems.
That is, if you don't want to have two reverbs for each of your i.e. 9 stems, adding to 18 reverbs ( on a single computer without VEP slaves) plus other fx like delay, modulation, etc.


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Apr 6, 2021)

DimensionsTomorrow said:


> Oh man, I’m working my way through all of my libraries now. If you ever start GAS’ing for a new library, spending a few hours organizing what you have might be the way to cure it.
> 
> Over the last week or so, I’ve been really tempted by Sunset Strings, but after a few hours of organizing stuff this morning I have no desire to look at another library. It’s like that old thing in the movies where the father catches his kid smoking and makes him go into a closet and smoke a carton of cigarettes.
> 
> When this is done it’s going to be sweet. The way I’m doing it is to only make patches of the articulations (or presets in the cases of drum/synths) that I really love so it’s kind of like a greatest hits. This way, whatever I load up should be inspiring to work with, and once I get something down I can always pull up the full library and see if there are any other articulations that I want to sprinkle in for that particular piece (and if they are good enough I can always make another patch for those at the time). I want to cut through the filler rather than just replicate everything that’s available as 50% or more of any given library is stuff that doesn’t appeal to me.


I have managed to get most of my stuff added as patches now.

One stupid mistake I made for my Spitfire libraries that I’m in the process of fixing is that I forgot to turn off all the other articulations in Kontakt before saving each patch. It makes such a huge difference with loading times/memory so it’s kind of critical to go back and re-save these, but even that is a fairly time consuming process.

In the course of fixing that I discovered that if you have renamed the patches in the folder where the patches are saved (for instance to fix spelling mistakes), when you go to re-save the patch in Logic it defaults to the old name, even though the correct name is displayed in Logic. Not a big deal, but it slows the process down a bit.

I wish there was a way to batch process the patches, for instance, to change artwork or colors, but it seems that has to be done one at a time, so I figure it will be an ongoing improvement process.

I still really love having my instruments saved as patches rather than as a template though.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Apr 6, 2021)

Has anyone done a video on this approach?


----------



## alcorey (Jul 1, 2021)

bvaughn0402 said:


> Has anyone done a video on this approach?


Would be great if someone would


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jul 3, 2021)

DimensionsTomorrow said:


> I have managed to get most of my stuff added as patches now.
> 
> One stupid mistake I made for my Spitfire libraries that I’m in the process of fixing is that I forgot to turn off all the other articulations in Kontakt before saving each patch. It makes such a huge difference with loading times/memory so it’s kind of critical to go back and re-save these, but even that is a fairly time consuming process.


Most Spitfire libraries come with Individual Articulation patches, so you don't need to mess with keyswitches...


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 3, 2021)

I wonder if we’ll see nested folders in 10.7 - and when we’ll see that update.


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Jul 3, 2021)

InLight-Tone said:


> Most Spitfire libraries come with Individual Articulation patches, so you don't need to mess with keyswitches...


Yep. I have the individual articulations saved as patches in Logic. Not using key switches.


----------

